# 24 Volt aus PC-Netzteil



## exa (31. August 2009)

Hey Leute

Da ein PC Netzteil ja Plus 12 Volt und Minus 12 Volt hat, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich das dann ohne Probs als 24 Volt Quelle nutzen kann...

das ganze soll dann eine Konstantstromquelle betreiben; die Voltzahl soll so hoch sein, damit ich möglichst viele Verbraucher hintendran schalten kann...


----------



## nfsgame (31. August 2009)

Ich hab mal gehört das eine solche einseitige Belastung nicht gerade gut für nen NT ist.....


----------



## fadade (31. August 2009)

Du kannst meines Wissens nach, nicht zwei Volt-Zahlen einfach so addieren!DU bekommst also nur 12V, nen Kurzschluss oder vielleicht eben doch 24V -> was ich nicht glaube. Man kann iwwi nur A und so nen Krams addieren
(Physik is schon ne Weile her, dass wir da Elektrizität hatten...)


----------



## dot (31. August 2009)

24V wuerdest du dadurch erhalten, aber die -12V Leitung ist nur auf geringe Stroeme ausgelegt. Im Normalfall wird die maximale Last gegen GND angegeben (Beim Bequiet z.B. 0.8A), von daher waere ich nicht so sicher, ob diese Spezifikation nicht auch gegen 12V gilt.


----------



## exa (31. August 2009)

naja die konstantstromquelle liefert 20 mA, ist also nicht so heftig...


----------



## exa (1. September 2009)

sonst niemand???


----------



## exa (6. September 2009)

bräuchte wirklich diese Auskunft *liebguck*

plus 12v gegen minus 12v belastet mit 20mA, gehts oder nicht?


----------



## -NTB- (6. September 2009)

evt. schreibste mal ne p.n. an den herrn von cougar der hier auch im forum rummschwirrt


----------



## dot (6. September 2009)

Die Leistung (0.02A) sollte wohl zu schaffen sein.


----------



## bschicht86 (6. September 2009)

Auf jeden.

So, wie man zwischen 12V und 5V 7V abgreifen kann, geht es dort auch.
Mit GND im Bunde hast du dann sogar symmetrische 12V

Warum nicht gleich einen ordentlichen Ringkern mit 2x 12V, den kannst du zur Not auch etwas überlasten...


----------



## exa (9. September 2009)

So, hab nun auch eine amtliche Bestätigung von einem Diplomelektriker, das es geht, bis zur belastbarkeit der minus 12v Schiene

Thx an alle!!!


----------

